
GitHub release paged comments – Jim Weirich's last commit loads again - seanhandley
https://github.com/jimweirich/wyriki/commit/d28fac7f18aeacb00d8ad3460a0a5a901617c2d4
======
seanhandley
Up until very recently this page showed a 500 error due to the time taken to
load the hundreds of comments.

